# Surprise, Surprise ...



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I adopted two lovebirds about two-three years ago from a lady in
my area who no longer wanted them. Their names are Tiki
and Sassy. The original owner felt they were both female,
and it has certainly appeared that way the entire time I have
had them. They lay piles of little eggs, diligently sit on them,
discard them, and start over .. time and time again.

Yesterday I happened to glance at the corner of the cage floor
where the current pile of eggs has been residing and just
about fainted when I saw a tiny baby in the midst of the eggs.
Holy cow! Either Tiki and Sassy are a male and a female or
the new lovebird who has been residing in a separate cage but
right next to them is a male and somehow managed to
do the deed through the cage bars .. not too likely I wouldn't
think.

A second tiny baby hatched last night, so we now have two babies
and three eggs still being incubated ..

I was terrified that the parents would pull a Ptero & Jewel on me
and that I would be scrambling to try and figure out how to feed
something just a little bit bigger than a large bumblebee. After a
couple of scares, it looks like the parents are going to care for the
little ones. 

Will try to get pictures when I can without distressing the birds
too much.

It's been a very insane few days around here ..

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> .... the new lovebird who has been residing in a separate cage but right next to them is a male and somehow managed to
> do the deed through the cage bars ....
> 
> It's been a very insane few days around here ..
> ...


ROFLMAO, Terry, that would just be to priceless of a story for you in the years to come  

Well, there is nothing like babies to change the tone and bring in new energy,
I know that this is sorely needed after the last few days around here so congratulations and looking forward to the baby pics. BTW, I know you would 
figure out how to feed a real bumble bee if you had to... 

fp


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, what wonderful news! We need some good and fun news after these past few days here.
Are they peach-faced love birds? They are so amusing and great fun. I miss mine still after 20+ years.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I can hardly wait to see the pictures. A happy surprise is what we needed.
Maybe you can have a Love bird coop now too. 
Love Bird Talk is just around the corner.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

feralpigeon said:


> BTW, I know you would figure out how to feed a real bumble bee if you had to...
> 
> fp


Well, I was panicking with baby #1 because everytime I looked neither of the parents were sitting on it and there was nothing in the crop (mind you .. the crop on this baby is maybe half the size of a petite green pea). I did very carefully get about three drops of formula safely in using a three tenths cc syringe. Later, one of my parrot buddies told me to go get a new small paint brush (artist type) and dip that in the formula and feed it that way. Fortunately, I haven't had to test the paintbrush feeding method, but I can see how that would work pretty well with a tiny, tiny bird (a bit tedious probably).

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, HOW wonderful AND funny, Terry!

Yes, GOOD news indeed! Thank goodness for "balance."

Really looking forward to pictures! Wishing YOU AND the PARENTS all the BEST!

With LOVE, HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Yes, they are Peach Faced Lovebirds .. little flesh eating beasts which is why the original owner wanted them gone .. she was afraid of them actually. They can bite like the dickens! Looks like they arrived in Nov. of 2005: http://www.rims.net/2005Nov10/target14.html

Yes, the babies are happy news assuming the parents don't stick me with trying to raise such little bitty beings .. 

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What beauties, Terry!!

We will send "GOOD PARENTING THOUGHTS"     

Bet the babies will be beauties too!

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OMG What a surprise indeed!! Can't wait to see pictures. I bet they are just the sweetest. Hope Tiki and Sassy do their job so you don't have to. I can't imagine.......talk about freaking out!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How funny . They sure did pull a trick on you 
They are lovely.
Can't wait for pics of the babies.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, what a huge surprise!

Hoping that the parents continue to care for them....I'm sure you are busy enough without adding this to it.

Best wishes that the parents and babies continue to do well....can't wait to see pictures.

Linda


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Terry,

I can only imagine the combination of surprise and thrill you felt when you saw that baby in the egg pile! Hopefully the parents will keep up their end of things and do all the jobs they need to with the young 'ens. Congratulations on the new babies. Am looking forward to the pictures.

Margarret


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Yes, they are Peach Faced Lovebirds .. little flesh eating beasts which is why the original owner wanted them gone .. she was afraid of them actually. They can bite like the dickens!


They can nip a bit  . I still have a few books that they read (and sculpted) with their beaks. Schroeder used to love to chase my bare toes -- I used to tell him he was just a little _T. rex _at heart. But I sure loved him, my pickle-sneaking, tea-bathing sweetie. They don't have to bite, but I loved it when the books (what few there were back then) advised not to flinch when they bit, otherwise they would bite harder to get a firmer grip  LOL!


I hope the babies are continuing to do well. Baby bumblebee-sized, how cute just to think about it, but probably a bit terrifying for the caretakers if they are used to larger babies.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, now that I know what ROFLMAO means, that is what I am doing.  

I know you need this like you need a hole in the head but what a wonderful gift for you and all of us, particularly after the last few days. I hope they thrive and we will be able to see their progress.

I am really happy about this. Mom and Dad are beautiful.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

No wonder it was a surprise. From the picture I also would have thought the two are males.
In my younger years I had a peach face named Tilly. Tilly was very sweet and never nipped but his mate was a monster. I wired a tin can to the top of the cage. It had both ends cut out. She claimed the tin can as her own and slept in it every night. That can was fiercely protected and she tried her best to kill my hand. Fortuniately, my hand was destined to survive.
I'm thrilled about the babies.


----------

